# SA - 2/11 The big fat metro ones



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Much maligned by some others, especially on the east coast, Snook are a popular angling target and well regarded table fare in SA. I have a soft spot for them -a snook was my first decent offshore catch from a kayak and they aggressively hit lures, especially soft plastics. The big ones, 80cm+, are a real challenge on light lines - and are rated by ANSA as trophy fish. These bigger fish are difficult to land from a kayak. They jump, they twist, they slog it out down deep with aggressive head shakes and runs and they often bite through leaders. Hooking fish is relatively easy, but getting the big ones to the boat is not. A bit more info from previous discussions is here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51671&hilit=+snook

November is a great month for snook in SA - it's the start of the closed season for snapper, but the big snook move into metro waters and these big fat bastards were my target early Saturday morning. Rockster was at the launch site and saw me off. I trolled a Duel Qantas mag minnow on one rod and flicked a paddle tail z-man shad on the other as I pedalled towards grounds which have been productive for me in the past. The z-man colour is "electric chicken" but I'm pretty sure the electricity z-man uses is generated by a nuclear source.

WACK ! A good hit on the z-man had me scrambling to wind in the hard body. This was a solid fish - one of those big ones - no aerials but plenty of weight and strong head shakes and runs. My kayak was being turned in circles. It felt as big as any snook I had previously hooked - but just when I began to gain line my 40lb black magic tough trace leader gave way - chomped through by sharp fangs. Bugger !

I gave away using the hard body on my second rod as the next 90 minutes I got strike after strike on the replacement z-man SP - this time a minnow. The 40lb tough trace leader took plenty of punishment and frayed sections had to be removed and the trace retied on three occasions. Most of the fish I caught were released to grow and fight again but I kept three 75cm plus fish for family and friends. Come time to head in I was tempted to give the Qantas hard body a swim as I headed back. A solid hit and short tussle had a bigger fish near the boat and I decided the net was required - netting long snook is quite tricky but I managed to get it in. Only then did I see how frayed the leader was.

It was quite a bit bigger than the other fish I'd kept and I headed back to shore with its tail poking out of the Hobie hatch. 















Back on the beach my 80cm AKFF brag mat was inadequate for an accurate measure of the last fish.








Back at home, it measured just under 90cms.








A last photo of the battered Duel qantas mag minnow and frayed leader. It parted with gentle pressure. The other line is the chomped 40lb tough trace.








Perhaps I'll try 60lb tough trace next time I tackle those big fat metro ones !


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Great report Andy, lucky to get that last one on board. Great fun chasing big snook. Enjoy.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Excellent fishing Andy
great report


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Woof, I'm gonna hold out for the big ones next trip. How're you liking the ZMans?


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Great result mate. Enjoy the feast. When does the snapper ' no fish' end.
Wayne


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice one Andrew! A great report. I had crumbed snook last night. Excellent eating.


----------



## claudiorc1 (Sep 23, 2012)

NiceJob! I hooked 4 big fat fellas too!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidley said:


> How're you liking the ZMans?


Pretty impressed Chris - they sure last longer than gulps - provided the leader does not get bitten through !


wayneedden said:


> When does the snapper ' no fish' end.


Closed season in SA now runs from 1 November to midday on 15th December. In addition there are bans for all of December and all of January in 5 key breeding aggregation sites in the two SA Gulfs - however these sites are offshore and out of reach of kayak fisherman. More info here http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/fisheries/recr ... es/snapper


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! Well done Andy, you made your target with the 80cm + Snook, must have been bit of a tussle getting that one yak side and into the net. Actually I think I like the idea of using SPs for snook. I know the feeling too well of hauling on in only feel the line suddenly go slack and find out your favourits HB lure is lost. Perhaps because it has been a while but I really enjoyed the snook I had the other night, used you recipe for the dusting flour and smoked the rest...... magnificent.
Great report too. Managed on photo of you launching, will post when I get back.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

As promised


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

liam8227 said:


> Sounds like you had a lot of fun with those fishies. Are they relatd to the yeloow fin pike from Qld?


Hi Liam,
This subject has been covered extensively. See viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51671 for multiple discussions about Snook.
Regards,
Dunny.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Why not use a wire trace?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Love reading your reports Andy. Great fun and great eating.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

BigGee said:


> How do you prepare those suckers for the table? Do they fillet up alright? Bony?
> Gee


Very easy to fillet Geoff and I skin them unless they are going to be smoked. Not bony and nice firm flesh with good oil content. Very popular with my son's inlaws. Excellent smoked and my dad loves them baked in cream.


murd said:


> Why not use a wire trace?


 Have tried wire but got a lot less hits and then mainly the smaller (less wise) fish. When chasing the big ones, I'd rather hook them and fight them, with some advantage to them being able to bite through a flouro leader, than not hook them at all. The trick is to detect the strike quick enough so they don't get the jig head too far down their toothy gob. Easier on all concerned, especially for those to be released.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Love reading your reports Andy. Great fun and great eating.


thanks Trev - good to hear.


----------

